
Is Health Care a Right? - oftenwrong
https://www.newyorker.com/magazine/2017/10/02/is-health-care-a-right
======
aiscapehumanity
Its fascinatingly interesting how it all subjectively ties into the narratives
of scarcity and free will or the lack thereof in the background and how those
meta topics obscurity actually feed into the endless cycle that is politicised
opinions on topics like these.

Its a bit ironic to feel embitterment while not forgetting to work not harder
smarter. If you catch what I'm getting at.

